
Moment you realise this startup is not worth your bet - sirkarthik
https://medium.com/tools-for-entrepreneurs/moment-you-realise-this-startup-is-not-worth-your-bet-46b69db80116
======
sirkarthik
What has been your bad experience that changed your decision of working for a
particular startup? It could be that you've discovered this during your
interviews with the folks in the company or later when you were actually
working.

